# Now this is a weird goliath !!!!!



## CreepyExotics (Oct 11, 2005)

i have a  few pics  guys  tell me  what  you think . i  imported 110  goliaths . 3  of them  have  this  pattern . so ill post pics and  you  tell me  what  you  think .


johnny


----------



## 8 leg wonder (Oct 11, 2005)

It looks more like T.apophysis than T.blondi in my opinion


----------



## CreepyExotics (Oct 11, 2005)

no it  would have  pink  tipped  legs these are small .like 2  '' . my  T.apophysis look nothing like these ..... i have them  too ...

johnny


----------



## Tony (Oct 11, 2005)

Probably just a wierd color variation, esp if the 110 represent offsrping from 1-3 eggsacs....then they are sibs and some sort of recessive (likely temporary) color variant....
2 cents
Tony   ;P


----------



## BEN-V (Oct 12, 2005)

Yes, very weird specimen. Looks like T. apophysis but can' t be this species. Very hairy tarantula, even for a T. blondi. I hope this is not an hybrid apophysis - blondi created by someone. Are they wild caught specimen ?


----------



## CreepyExotics (Oct 12, 2005)

yes  i just asked the person who imported them  to me . they are captive and  from  same  sac  but  these 3 are  different .


----------



## Socrates (Oct 12, 2005)

I've got a simple explanation.

Your blondi is Catholic - she's carrying the sign of the cross on her back!   

   
(Just a joke, no "flaming" intended of any sort, ok?)

Very interesting pattern, and you said 3 of them have this?  Strange.  Strange indeed.  :? 

---
Wendy
---


----------



## FryLock (Oct 12, 2005)

Groovy .


----------



## MindUtopia (Oct 12, 2005)

Really interesting.  Do you plan on selling them at some point?  

Karen


----------



## Greg Wolfe (Oct 12, 2005)

*Weird Blondi...*



			
				MindUtopia said:
			
		

> Really interesting.  Do you plan on selling them at some point?
> 
> Karen


That's what I was thinking. That is peculiar! WOW!  :?


----------



## CreepyExotics (Oct 12, 2005)

im keeping the  3 like this but i have the  brothers and sisters  to it  still ... im letting them  go  for $45  they are about  3 ''.

johnny


----------



## JohnxII (Oct 13, 2005)

You know you should start a designer color blondi breeding project...


----------



## CreepyExotics (Oct 21, 2005)

anyone have anymore ideas?


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Oct 21, 2005)

CRAZIENESS !!!   Nice T though...very unique


----------



## Blasphemy (Oct 21, 2005)

I would say keep all of the unique specimens for at least a couple of molts to see if they keep the patterns with each molt. Of course if I were you, I would just add them to my personal collection because who knows if this is some color varient from a specific region of south america...it may be something you might not come across again if you sell them


----------



## wolfpak (Oct 22, 2005)

have they moulted in your care? maybe they'll lose those markings once molted?


----------



## aaronrefalo (Oct 22, 2005)

you dont have to sell them for sure...keep them for your own collection maybe from does 3 a female and a male will come out(if lucky enough)...

Aaron


----------



## Jmadson13 (Oct 26, 2005)

I can see it now Theraphosa leblondi "chevron" color phase. Friggen cool, your quite lucky


----------



## Runaway987 (Oct 26, 2005)

> anyone have anymore ideas?


Well duh, catholic spiders fetch 10x the normal price _obviously_


----------

